# Screening at Galveston ferry



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Went and spent a nice weekend in West Galveston. On the way back, I was redirected to a "screening" lane right before I got on the ferry. Two people told me they were Homeland Security, and that blah, blah, blah, and that I had been randomly selected to be screened. They had me and the wife open the glove box, center console, pop the hood and then get out of my truck. Then they had me open my tool box, the smaller tool box inside and empty ice chest. They looked all through and told me I could board ferry. I was expecting to be questioned about my legal .45 in the console, but I guess they missed it. Can anybody tell me, WTH are they looking for? When did that start? What are they trying to prevent? Is this jus more government waste.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

It started shortly after 9/11.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Happened to me last summer. We were plucked out of a very LONG wait line on the Bolivar side. The agents were very courteous and, following the search, we were sent to the head of the line. Didn't mind at all...


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah they got me, my wife, and my 2 daughters in car seats in our 4 door Honda Accord. It appeared they were targeting vehicles that were the LEAST likely to have anything.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

I know gas cans were prohibited (any flammable liquid) shortly after 911 (I think now they're just going through the motions for a paycheck).


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Propane, gas cans, explosives are what they are looking for. They don't want the ship channel or icw shut down do to a sunken ferry boat blocking the lanes. I travel there regularly and get stopped about three out of ten times. Sometimes twice in same day. Some of them take their jobs very seriously and you don't want to make them mad!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

They are looking for flammables and explosives.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Government brilliance at work. Every car on the ferry has gas on it. One punch to the tank with a screwdriver...................


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

another government waste of money


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Were trying to be proactive! its a good thing unless you're the guilty party..


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bah, I would refuse! That's ****. No probable cause, you're not searching my car.

Would you let them in your house if you were "randomly selected?"


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*And this means?*

So if wanted to carry my propane fish fryer from Galv. to Rollover or a spare gas can for my generator I would be denied?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

workorfish said:


> So if wanted to carry my propane fish fryer from Galv. to Rollover or a spare gas can for my generator I would be denied?


Yes. You may take a gas can IF it is filled with water.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> Bah, I would refuse! That's ****. No probable cause, you're not searching my car.
> 
> Would you let them in your house if you were "randomly selected?"


You have the right to refuse. You just won't be allowed on the ferry.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm thinking the Port A ferry can be boarded with 12 gallons of gas in portable containers. Fish fryer with propane bottle no issue either. Ferries are federally regulated. Wonder why the difference?


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

boom! said:


> Yes. You may take a gas can IF it is filled with water.


As if ethanol weren't enough, now residual water! No thanks.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

So if your selected for a random>>you loose all your rights on the 4th amendment??


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Happened to me last summer. We were plucked out of a very LONG wait line on the Bolivar side. The agents were very courteous and, following the search, we were sent to the head of the line. Didn't mind at all...


 Edzachary, I used to pull a 16 ft covered trailer back when I was doing custom woodworks, did a couple of houses on bolivar and would commute from Lake Jackson everyday. We loved it. Without fail,every single time, we were flagged. We got to know the H S folks pretty well. Straight to the front baby. I guess because of the trailer they had to. What started as a 7-8 min process of opening trailer, hood etc got down to about 3-4 min's after they got to know us. 
Maybe on those busy days it wont hurt to look a little crazy. Straight to the front! Purely kidding. God Bless America. Down with Goldstein!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

^ha. Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

All you really need to cut in line is a doctor to sign a paper that you are special.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

When they pull you to the side for a screening, you become the next in line to get on the ferry... no complaints here.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

SaltyTX said:


> Bah, I would refuse! That's ****. No probable cause, you're not searching my car.
> 
> Would you let them in your house if you were "randomly selected?"


Let me know how that refusal works out for you when your in the boat


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bobby said:


> You have the right to refuse. You just won't be allowed on the ferry.


 :headknock



chumy said:


> Let me know how that refusal works out for you when your in the boat


English translation please?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thats why i will not ride it. i'll drive around before i get on that boat. another way for someone else to live OUR lives! not gonna live mine. i dont need help living my life.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

SaltyTX said:


> :headknock
> 
> English translation please?


I'll try to translate. you said that you would refuse a search if they had no probable cause or if you were randomly selected.

Would you refuse a search if the same thing happened when you were in your boat?
How's that?


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Like Bobby said you can refuse the search and not ride the ferry. I have also been told if you refuse you can't ride ferry for a year. Not sure if that is ture.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

chumy said:


> I'll try to translate. you said that you would refuse a search if they had no probable cause or if you were randomly selected.
> 
> Would you refuse a search if the same thing happened when you were in your boat?
> How's that?


Ah, now I understand.

I don't have a boat, so I can't answer. I do have a house and I know I would refuse then. And clearly, I'd refuse the car search as well.

I don't know why a boat would be any different, other than some arcane maritime laws that give the USCG all-encompassing powers? Based on some conversations/topics here, that is the case. Although, this topic related to DHS, not USCG...

I would like to answer your question, but cannot answer better than I have. When it comes time for be to get a boat, of course I'll do some research on the topic.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Front of the line, huh?
Guess the wife will be wearing a burka for the 4th of July. :rotfl: Heck, I'll probably have to get me one of those turbans, too. Anyone have a cd of some of that mosque noise they play in the middle east? I can blare that with the windows down just in case they can't see thru the glare in the windshield.

SaltyTX, good luck with bowing up to DHS. It's a loooong way around the ferry. 
To answer the question of searches, you don't own the ferry just like you don't own an airplane. So they are allowed to check anyone they please. Your house is your house just like you own your car so that's another issue altogether.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If you are gonna ride the ferry in or on a vehicle, make sure your inspection sticker and registration tag are current. Just a heads up.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

SaltyTX said:


> Ah, now I understand.
> 
> I don't have a boat, so I can't answer. I do have a house and I know I would refuse then. And clearly, I'd refuse the car search as well.
> 
> ...


I kind of think it all relates.
4th amendment
Gov't waste, etc

You might want to check what rights you don't have when you buy that boat!!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, we were told that our vehicle would be impounded for 24 hrs if we refused.


FISH ON said:


> Like Bobby said you can refuse the search and not ride the ferry. I have also been told if you refuse you can't ride ferry for a year. Not sure if that is ture.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

peelin' drag said:


> Went and spent a nice weekend in West Galveston. On the way back, I was redirected to a "screening" lane right before I got on the ferry. Two people told me they were Homeland Security, and that blah, blah, blah, and that I had been randomly selected to be screened. They had me and the wife open the glove box, center console, pop the hood and then get out of my truck. Then they had me open my tool box, the smaller tool box inside and empty ice chest. They looked all through and told me I could board ferry. I was expecting to be questioned about my legal .45 in the console, but I guess they missed it. Can anybody tell me, WTH are they looking for? When did that start? What are they trying to prevent? Is this jus more government waste.


They missed your gun, lol thats funny,,, kinda


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I heard that if you refuse, the Coasties take you out with one of their 50 cals.

The searches are BS intended to make grandma feel more secure when she rides the ferry.


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

I went the same thing this past weekend - Last time I to the West Side was back in March - Don't recall seeing activity. I know you cant have Gasoline.. But raising the hood and Consoles.. While intrusive yes.. But I did move to the front of the line there and back!! "Only Those with Something to Hide - are truly concerned about being searched"


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

The searches began soon after 9/11 when everyone was edgy, and a number of other programs were begun. In my opinion, the searches produced nothing and should have stopped. However, do any really think that the feds would ever stop a program, no matter how useless it proves to be? 

"If you are gonna ride the ferry in or on a vehicle, make sure your inspection sticker and registration tag are current. Just a heads up."

They found out that it was useless, and added more powers to try and justify the expenditure. Low level DHS employees are now traffic cops? Ridiculous, and scary.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

What's the difference with having a portable gas can and a tank full of gas in a generator? I've been searched several times headed to rollover to fish at night. Everytime they ask if the generator has gas, I tell them yes, then they ask if I have an extra gas can. Doesn't make sense. One time me and a buddy were in his work truck and he had a can in the back that had maybe an ounce of diesel in it, they wanted him to wash it out with water so they could see there was nothing in it at all. Needless to say we turned around and I haven't been, and will not, attempt to ride the ferry ever again. I also don't understand the "random" part of it.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

allent2002 said:


> ..... "Only Those with Something to Hide - are truly concerned about being searched"


Well said. They been doing this for years. We have been searched MANY times, with and without the boat in tow. If your gas can in your boat is a spare and NOT permanently attached to the boat, it is subject to the scrutiny of the officer.

NOTE: I recommend that "herb burners" take the long route around I10 & Hgwy 124. I saw one of the inspectors flag over a Bolivar Police car during one of it's searches. May have smelled something cause it was too much commotion for it to just be a expired inspection sticker.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Its a means of public transportation just like any other road or highway isn't it. All the threads about the Check points on public highways and how wrong they are, i am really surprised at the "its ok" responses on this thread. 

Like the OP said they didn't even do anything about his gun. They probably did see. What could they do? This is Texas, every other car probably has a pistol in the console. lol So what are they actually stopping by doing searches. Nothing. Ya they send you to the front of the line. whoopidy doo. You just had your PRIVATE property searched through like you were a criminal based on the fact you want to take the quickest route to your destination. We are giving them an inch and they are taking a yard. by yard. by yard.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

Personally I view it as a tiny notch in a continual struggle by the government to chip away at our freedoms and I am reminded of this quote by Benjamin Franklin:

"Those who would trade in their freedom for their protection deserve neither."


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

JustSlabs said:


> What's the difference with having a portable gas can and a tank full of gas in a generator? I've been searched several times headed to rollover to fish at night. Everytime they ask if the generator has gas, I tell them yes, then they ask if I have an extra gas can. Doesn't make sense. One time me and a buddy were in his work truck and he had a can in the back that had maybe an ounce of diesel in it, they wanted him to wash it out with water so they could see there was nothing in it at all. Needless to say we turned around and I haven't been, and will not, attempt to ride the ferry ever again. I also don't understand the "random" part of it.


Somewhere, a long time ago a ferry must have caught fire from a spilled gas can?? 
I wonder if an empty gas can and a siphon hose is illegal:headknock


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

It really surprises me seeing how many people on here think its all right that our Government ignores the Constitution.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

ByGodTx said:


>


the last one where he pulls up and immediately begins questioning the border patrol agent is hilarious. The agent just laughs and say go ahead and go sir. lol I guess that guy had been through it before.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

I work in the Port of Houston and deal with the same kind of search all the time by the security here at the Port and sometimes by CBP.. Just sucks for me when I have my AR15, deer rifle, shotgun and pistol with me when I am leaving from work to go to the ranch for the weekend and have to explain all the fire power lol.. The Port Police pretty much know me by now and say just let him go hahaha.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

peelin' drag said:


> Well, we were told that our vehicle would be impounded for 24 hrs if we refused.


They can tell you whatever they want. Scare tactics are great, aren't they?


----------



## Barbossa's 1st Mate (Dec 26, 2011)

Good friend of mine always asks to be checked especially when the lines are long. After a quick check, they direct him to get on the ferry regardless of how long the line is. Smart thinking.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Barbossa's 1st Mate said:


> Good friend of mine always asks to be checked especially when the lines are long. After a quick check, they direct him to get on the ferry regardless of how long the line is. Smart thinking.


ahhh using the government to benefit yourself. I believe your friend is ruining America. lol Now what if everyyy person followed to suit. Then we would all be getting checked, it would no longer be random nor would make anything faster.

Is your friend smart? yes, but then again so are those welfare recipients sitting on their buts while im at work paying for it. Crafty individuals if you ask me. :doowapsta


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Been listening to the ferry announcement for decades. Listen and it always
says the same thing:" no empty gasoline containers allowed"!

The full ones, they got no problem with.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

kneekap said:


> Been listening to the ferry announcement for decades. Listen and it always
> says the same thing:" no empty gasoline containers allowed"!
> 
> The full ones, they got no problem with.


Wrong.

http://www.txdot.gov/inside-txdot/division/maintenance/ferry-rules.html

Galveston - Port Bolivar

Dumping trash on the ferry deck or in the water is prohibited by law.
Do not sit on the rails of the vessel.
Feed the seagulls at the rear of the ferry only.
No swimming and/or diving from the ferry.
Vehicles should be turned off as soon as you are parked on the ferry vessel or when directed to do so by the ferry crew. Please set your parking brake. Please do not walk in front of or behind any parked vehicle while the ferry vessel is approaching and/or entering the landing.
No smoking is allowed anywhere on the ferry, including inside your vehicle.
Do not tamper with any lifesaving equipment.
Pets and animals, other than service animals as defined by the Americans with Disabilities Act, must remain inside the owner's vehicle.
Please follow the directions of the deckhands while driving on and off the ferry vessel.
Vehicle maximum weight is 80,000 lbs, maximum length is 65 feet, maximum height is 13.5 feet and the maximum width is 8.5 feet.
*The transportation of hazardous materials including portable gas cans are forbidden with the exception of propane tanks attached to recreational vehicles as integral equipment and two extra federally approved gas tanks in trailered boats.*


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

No diving or swimming from the ferry? They just don't want us to have any fun at all!  haha


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

phanagriff said:


> Propane, gas cans, explosives are what they are looking for. They don't want the ship channel or icw shut down do to a sunken ferry boat blocking the lanes. I travel there regularly and get stopped about three out of ten times. Sometimes twice in same day. Some of them take their jobs very seriously and you don't want to make them mad!


Or running ferry into side of loaded tanker in middle if HSC shutting down a very busy energy port.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

surf_ox said:


> Or running ferry into side of loaded tanker in middle if HSC shutting down a very busy energy port.


How is someone going to do that with an empty gas can? Or a full one for that matter?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

boom! said:


> How is someone going to do that with an empty gas can? Or a full one for that matter?


"Daft like Jack"?


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

SaltyTX said:


> Bah, I would refuse! That's ****. No probable cause, you're not searching my car.
> 
> Would you let them in your house if you were "randomly selected?"


Doesn't surprise me coming from you. You don't like it, stay off of their boat.



wet dreams said:


> So if your selected for a random>>you loose all your rights on the 4th amendment??


Have you ever been to a border crossing? People with actual arrest powers will search your car.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

teeroy said:


> Doesn't surprise me coming from you. You don't like it, stay off of their boat.
> 
> *Have you ever been to a border crossing? People with actual arrest powers will search your car*.


And that, doesn't surprise me coming from YOU! Now, how far from the border is he? Stay on topic if you're going to opine. And yes, it is an overstep of the 4th.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

teeroy said:


> You don't like it, stay off of their boat.


Actually it is our boat.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I was checked about a month ago, and all the guy wanted to see was the cold air intake on the truck when I opened the hood. The guy in the low rider impala in front of me literally wet his pants. We all got a good laugh.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

boom! said:


> Actually it is our boat.


With marlingrinder at the helm it seemshwell:

Â©


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

teeroy said:


> Doesn't surprise me coming from you. You don't like it, stay off of their boat.
> 
> Have you ever been to a border crossing? People with actual arrest powers will search your car.


It is my boat, unless it is a private enterprise.

Border crossings have no right either. Plenty of refusals go on their merry way.

Stop. Being. A. Thug.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> It is my boat, unless it is a private enterprise.
> 
> Border crossings have no right either. Plenty of refusals go on their merry way.
> 
> Stop. Being. A. Thug.


Actually, you're referring to "Immigration Checkpoints" away from the border. At the border, our guys have every right to check you and give you the runaround till you produce documents proving your citizenship
Other than that, we're on the same page


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is something to chew on.... Before you guys go printing copies of the rules and trying to take that $10 Home Depot gas can on the ferry, read that last rule again. It says "federally approved" gas container. I'm sure that means OSHA approved which is a metal can with a spring - loaded, self closing lid marked for gasoline. I don't think the plastic ones are considered "federally approved". 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Agreed, that front of the line is just an appeasement. Loaded up 4th, then waited for ferry to fill up, and then unloaded 2nd to last. I am a law abiding citizen who sleeps real well at night with a clear conscience. If they would have asked me about my weapon, then we would have had a discussion about my legal rights. A buddy of mine got on the ferry that left right before me and he was pulling an "enclosed" trailer. But was waved on through. Part Timer, last 2 sentences pretty much sum up where we are at.


Part Timer said:


> Its a means of public transportation just like any other road or highway isn't it. All the threads about the Check points on public highways and how wrong they are, i am really surprised at the "its ok" responses on this thread.
> 
> Like the OP said they didn't even do anything about his gun. They probably did see. What could they do? This is Texas, every other car probably has a pistol in the console. lol So what are they actually stopping by doing searches. Nothing. Ya they send you to the front of the line. whoopidy doo. You just had your PRIVATE property searched through like you were a criminal based on the fact you want to take the quickest route to your destination. We are giving them an inch and they are taking a yard. by yard. by yard.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Peace officers are not working at the ferry line. One time I did see a guy with a pistol but he looked like he was an armed security guard. Citizens are not violating anyone's rights at the ferry, as a citizen can't violate anyone's rights. If GCSO or Highway patrol was searching cars at the ferry, then I'd be worried.

Here's how it works at the border:



> The *border search exception* is a doctrine of United States criminal law that allows searches and seizures at international borders and their functional equivalent without a warrant or probable cause.
> 
> This doctrine is not actually an exception to the Fourth Amendment, but rather to the Amendment's requirement for a warrant (or probable cause). Balanced against the sovereign's interests at the border are the Fourth Amendment rights of entrants. Not only is the expectation of privacy less at the border than in the interior the Fourth Amendment balance between the interests of the Government and the privacy right of the individual is also struck much more favorably to the Government at the border. This balance at international borders means that routine searches are "reasonable" there, and therefore do not violate the Fourth Amendmentâ€™s proscription against "unreasonable searches and seizures".
> 
> At the border, customs officers are authorized to search all travelers' closed containers without any level of suspicion. This authority extends to all physical containers, regardless of size or the possible presence of personal, confidential or embarrassing materials. Pursuant to this authority, Customs may also open and search incoming international mail


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

teeroy said:


> Peace officers are not working at the ferry line. One time I did see a guy with a pistol but he looked like he was an armed security guard. Citizens are not violating anyone's rights at the ferry, as a citizen can't violate anyone's rights. If GCSO or Highway patrol was searching cars at the ferry, then I'd be worried.
> 
> Here's how it works at the border:


Please explain this better. So you think its ok for people to search your private property for traveling on a public transit route as long as they are not law enforcement? That makes no sense.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have zero to hide, but will go via Winnie. I don't like lines, and I don't like being assumed a criminal for no reason.

IMO, they are policemen or policewomen, or cops, or whatever. They are not officers. An officer is one who earned a rank in the military.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> Please explain this better. So you think its ok for people to search your private property for traveling on a public transit route as long as they are not law enforcement? That makes no sense.


I'm pointing out that rights are not being violated in the ferry screening line.

I think it's a terrible waste of time and ineffective. I heard from a ranking official that gov't funding would be lost if they didn't do more screenings. It's about the money plain and simple. They don't even search worth a ****. I could smuggle an atom bomb on there and the "screeners" would never see it.

I'm getting on a boat, yes I know it was probably bought with tax dollars, that I do not own just like I don't own the airplanes at an airport. I don't feel like I'm being violated at the screening line. It isn't worth my time to take I-10 to 124. Now, if officers with arrest powers were doing it, I'd have a problem with it.

Just wait until something stupid happens and someone does try to blow up the ferry. It WILL be like boarding an airplane then. We'll all be going through x-ray machines.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

You can also bring as many propane tanks as you wish.
It doesn't matter if they are filled or empty as long it is not hooked up to cooking device.



boom! said:


> Yes. You may take a gas can IF it is filled with water.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

LIVIN said:


> You can also bring as many propane tanks as you wish.
> It doesn't matter if they are filled or empty as long it is not hooked up to cooking device.


Again, wrong.

http://www.txdot.gov/inside-txdot/di...rry-rules.html

Galveston - Port Bolivar

Dumping trash on the ferry deck or in the water is prohibited by law.
Do not sit on the rails of the vessel.
Feed the seagulls at the rear of the ferry only.
No swimming and/or diving from the ferry.
Vehicles should be turned off as soon as you are parked on the ferry vessel or when directed to do so by the ferry crew. Please set your parking brake. Please do not walk in front of or behind any parked vehicle while the ferry vessel is approaching and/or entering the landing.
No smoking is allowed anywhere on the ferry, including inside your vehicle.
Do not tamper with any lifesaving equipment.
Pets and animals, other than service animals as defined by the Americans with Disabilities Act, must remain inside the owner's vehicle.
Please follow the directions of the deckhands while driving on and off the ferry vessel.
Vehicle maximum weight is 80,000 lbs, maximum length is 65 feet, maximum height is 13.5 feet and the maximum width is 8.5 feet.
_The transportation of hazardous materials including portable gas cans are forbidden with the exception of propane tanks attached to recreational vehicles as integral equipment _and two extra federally approved gas tanks in trailered boats.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

If they are screening here, what would be the difference from them starting to screen at random going over the inter coastal bridge if you go through Winnie. Same concept. Would that be ok? Like i said give them an inch and they will take a yard. Its not right but it wont change cause we just accept it and say "well what can you do". Chip chip chip away at the land of the free because they are "protecting" us from ourselves.

"Now, if officers with arrest powers were doing it, I'd have a problem with it." I dont see what that matters if its a renta cop or a cop. Its government funded. they are both government employees. WE the people are paying them to question if we have criminal intent based on the fact we are using a public transit route. Does that not seem wrong to you? But hey what can you do, right.....


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> If they are screening here, what would be the difference from them starting to screen at random going over the inter coastal bridge if you go through Winnie. Same concept. Would that be ok? Like i said give them an inch and they will take a yard. Its not right but it wont change cause we just accept it and say "well what can you do". Chip chip chip away at the land of the free because they are "protecting" us from ourselves.
> 
> "Now, if officers with arrest powers were doing it, I'd have a problem with it." I dont see what that matters if its a renta cop or a cop. Its government funded. they are both government employees. WE the people are paying them to question if we have criminal intent based on the fact we are using a public transit route. Does that not seem wrong to you? But hey what can you do, right.....


There's a difference in civilian government employees and ones with arrest powers. Our record's clerks are government employees but they can't violate someone's rights.

In your scenario it would be deemed unreasonable as it would be restricting free movement on a public roadway. It isn't the same concept so don't try to make the comparison. We are talking about a boat, where if someone had a bomb it would effect everyone near it. It's the same reason we don't go DWI checkpoints here.

I get their "public safety" image they're trying to go with, but the way it's implemented it sucks and it's worthless. And it's all about money. I doubt the ferry screeners have ever even found anything.

A while back I had a bunch of dead ducks in the bed of my truck. Dude said, "I don't think you can carry dead animals on the boat." Keeping my cool and being respectful, I said, "I do it all the time." He said, "Oh ok, go ahead." You know how many dead fish go across the ferry.

:bounce:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

teeroy said:


> I'm pointing out that rights are not being violated in the ferry screening line.
> 
> Now, if officers with arrest powers were doing it, I'd have a problem with it.


We have a different feeling of what constitutes violating rights. If these searchers want to search you, you must comply to get on the ferry. If they want to have you arrested, if they don't have the power to do it themselves, I feel certain a radio call will bring cops who will. Those cops will then say they followed all the rules, and you will defend those cops. My guess is that personally you are a decent guy, but you see these things through different eyes than the normal tax paying law abiding citizen. IMO, if I am detained and searched without probable cause, I have been violated. That is why I go via Winnie.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Seems to me your 4th Amendment rights are being violated. This is your right against Unreasonable Search and Seizure. They have no cause and no search warrant. I don't care what excuse they give.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

I got kicked out of line for an empty cas can once. However I can pull my boat with 80 gallons of fuel on with no problem. I can also pull an rv on with full propane tanks. It really makes no sense after I got kicked out of line I just put the gas can in the back of my rv and got back in line then drove right on.

The bonus to the screening lane is you get priority boarding.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> We have a different feeling of what constitutes violating rights. If these searchers want to search you, you must comply to get on the ferry. If they want to have you arrested, if they don't have the power to do it themselves, I feel certain a radio call will bring cops who will. Those cops will then say they followed all the rules, and you will defend those cops. My guess is that personally you are a decent guy, but you see these things through different eyes than the normal tax paying law abiding citizen. IMO, if I am *detained and searched without probable cause*, I have been violated. That is why I go via Winnie.


You're using penal/CCP terms where they don't apply.

What if the screeners found a real, actual bomb and stopped a terrorists attack (I know, not likely)? A bag of weed or something similar is none of their business. If they say "We don't allow that stuff on this boat" then I'd guess you'd be going to your destination via I-10. I don't think they'd call the cops for something like that. They may not even tell you to turn around.

It's a boat, not a road. Different rules apply. If you don't like it....well, you don't ride it so it sounds like you're standing up against it. Everyone that doesn't like it should voice their opinion or demand a response from someone in charge and maybe you'll get a real answer from someone.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

daddyeaux said:


> Seems to me your 4th Amendment rights are being violated. This is your right against Unreasonable Search and Seizure. They have no cause and no search warrant. I don't care what excuse they give.


These rules don't apply to civilians.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

teeroy said:


> These rules don't apply to civilians.


Me telling them to pizz off would apply to them. :wink:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't agree with you on that one. Your constitutional rights are your constitutional rights, no matter who is trying to violate them.
A citizen does not have the right to search another citizen or violate their constitutional rights.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Me telling them to pizz off would apply to them. :wink:


Yet, when you are on the water, in your boat and searched, you sing a different tune?
Why is that?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Teeroy, like I said, you are probably a good guy. When you pull over someone who exhibited signs of DWI, IMO, you did just fine. You had a good reason to pull them over. Not only did they show signs of breaking the law, you may save an innocent person.

But these screeners or whatever we call them, don't need any reason. You can defend it all you want. I will agree to disagree.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

chumy said:


> Yet, when you are on the water, in your boat and searched, you sing a different tune?
> Why is that?


I've never been searched on the water. I've been asked to produce life jackets, a fire extinguisher, & a fishing license. I've also been asked to inspect the fish in my box, but again, never ever been searched by a GW, Coastie, ETC. Besides...They have guns & badges.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I've never been searched on the water. I've been asked to produce life jackets, a fire extinguisher, & a fishing license. I've also been asked to inspect the fish in my box, but again, never ever been searched by a GW, Coastie, ETC. Besides...They have guns & badges.


Yeah, ok. Produce, inspect, sounds like search to me. Guilty until innocent right?

*search*

/sÉœrtÊƒ/ http://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/IPA_pron_key.htmlShow Spelled [surch] http://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/Spell_pron_key.htmlShow IPA 
verb (used with object) 1. to go or look through (a place, area, etc.) carefully in order to find something missing or lost: They searched the woods for the missing child. I searched the desk for the letter.

2. to look at or examine (a person, object, etc.) carefully in order to find something concealed: He searched the vase for signs of a crack. The police searched the suspect for weapons.

3. to explore or examine in order to discover: They searched the hills for gold.

4. to look at, read, or examine (a record, writing, collection, repository, etc.) for information: to search a property title; He searched the courthouse for a record of the deed to the land.

5. to look at or beneath the superficial aspects of to discover a motive, reaction, feeling, basic truth, etc.: He searched her face for a clue to her true feelings.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

chumy said:


> Yeah, ok. Produce, inspect, sounds like search to me. Guilty until innocent right?
> 
> *search*
> 
> ...


*NOPE...They didn't look beneath anything or do any further searching...They have never asked about my true feelings either*


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

daddyeaux said:


> I don't agree with you on that one. Your constitutional rights are your constitutional rights, no matter who is trying to violate them.
> A citizen does not have the right to search another citizen or violate their constitutional rights.


We aren't talking about an employer firing you because of your race or the police searching your car injustly. We are talking about a citizen searching (half assed searches at that) your car. That is not a constitutional right violation. Besides that, if they're searching it at the ferry line you've consented to it. You don't have to ride the boat. They aren't just walking up and searching people's cars without the opportunity for you to turn around.



Whitebassfisher said:


> Teeroy, like I said, you are probably a good guy. When you pull over someone who exhibited signs of DWI, IMO, you did just fine. You had a good reason to pull them over. Not only did they show signs of breaking the law, you may save an innocent person.
> 
> But these screeners or whatever we call them, don't need any reason. You can defend it all you want. I will agree to disagree.


When I have I defended it? Everyh thread I get accused of defending the topic when I have stated my (often neutral) opinions in this very thread about how I feel about it. I understand the meaning behind it but it's all about money and it's worthless.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

chumy said:


> Yeah, ok. Produce, inspect, sounds like search to me. Guilty until innocent right?


Safety inspections on the water and game warden searches (which is done with reasonable suspicion - not probable cause) is a whole different can of worms.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> *NOPE...They didn't look beneath anything or do any further searching...They have never asked about my true feelings either*


Guilty until proven innocent. Get to the chalkboard and write that 100 times.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Ive been inspected by the CG a couple of times. The second time they didnt board cause I was in a john boat. They did give me a whislte to use for a horn because I didn't have one. Actually wasn't a bad experience at all. Nice guys doing what were suppose to be doing.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

teeroy said:


> Safety inspections on the water and game warden searches (which is done with reasonable suspicion - not probable cause) is a whole different can of worms.


I must look **** suspicous every weekend Teeroy. Maybe i should get a different boat. It just gets old, getting boarded every time i hit the ICW. And yes, they do search in my icebox, take out fish occasionally, measure them and then send me on my way.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

chumy said:


> I must look **** suspicous every weekend Teeroy. Maybe i should get a different boat. It just gets old, getting boarded every time i hit the ICW. And yes, they do search in my icebox, take out fish occasionally, measure them and then send me on my way.


I have an old jon boat. Every time the CG and GW see me I get stopped. It is annoying and I know I'm the subject of "boat profiling." But I don't have anything to worry about and I know that every time I launch my boat I give them RS to stop and search me.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Man I thought this thread was titled "screening at Galveston Ferry"...


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

big john o said:


> Man I thought this thread was titled "screening at Galveston Ferry"...


Don't bring an atom bomb or empty gas can on the ferry, not much else to discuss?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

chumy said:


> Don't bring an atom bomb or empty gas can on the ferry, not much else to discuss?


I don't see anything in the rules about an atom bomb.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

boom! said:


> I don't see anything in the rules about an atom bomb.


Yea they're anal about gas cans for some reason. Pretty lame


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

chumy said:


> Guilty until proven innocent. Get to the chalkboard and write that 100 times.


I don't have a chalkboard & you sound retarded.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I don't have a chalkboard & you sound retarded.


It seems my work is done here.

Happy Boating!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

chumy said:


> It seems my work is done here.
> 
> Happy Boating!!!


Thanks...I thought you would never run out of babble.


----------

